# 2007 Suzuki Vinson Front/Rear Bumpers



## FYRE926 (Dec 31, 2000)

I just purchased an 07' Vinson LTA500F Camo and after some searching I thought I had found some really great bumpers but alas neither of the two companies I really liked their products from make their products for the Vinson anymore.

http://www.atvcomponent.com/servlet/the-774/Suzuki-King-Quad-400/Detail

or

http://www.atv-guru.com/KingQuadbumpers.htm

Does anyone have any other recommendations for very similar type front/rear end protection for the Vinson?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Give Montana Jacks a call 1(877)463-2344 or try http://www.atvnation.com/forum/


----------



## FYRE926 (Dec 31, 2000)

Thanks, I had reviewed Montana Jacks but they really only offer the Warn bumper and I'd like something that provides more coverage than that. The Bison Hunter series is really what I seek but alas the no longer offer a Vinson model.

I'll rattle the cage on ATVNation


----------

